# Angelsee in Frankreich (Straßburg und Umgebung) gesucht



## Sinistrus (20. April 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

wie ich gehört habe, soll es in Frankreich, gleich hinter der deutschen Grenze, einige sehr schöne Angelseen geben, wo man auch ohne Angelschein angeln kann?

Die Sache ist nämlich die, dass ich mit einem Kumpel und Familie gern mal nen schönen Angeltag machen würde, mit Picknick etc..
Da dies in Deutschland ja ohne Angelschein leider nur an Forellenteichen möglich. 

Der See sollte in der Nähe von Straßburg bzw. Karlsruhe, Baden Baden sein, da wir von Stuttgart aus nur einen Tagesausflug machen wollen.

Hat mir hierzu jemand Tipps oder nen Erfahrungsbericht?
Welche Seen sind gut?
Wo gibt es Seen?
Was fängt man?
Preis?
Angeln auch ohne Angelschein möglich?

bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis! #h


----------



## don_king (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelsee in Frankreich (Straßburg und Umgebung) gesucht*

Hi, ich wohne direkt an der Französischen Grenze, etwa 10 km von Strassburg entfernt und bin öfters dort angeln.

Einen Angelschein brauchst du auf jeden Fall, kann man in fast allen französichen Angelläden kaufen, kostet ca. 65€ für ein Kalenderjahr und gilt in dem jeweiligen Department für fast alle Gewässer (Passbild nicht vergessen).

Es gibt auch während der Ferienzeit auf 10 Tage begrenzte Karten, allerdings muss man die beim zuständigen Fischereiamt kaufen. in diesem Fall bei der *"**Fédération du Bas Rhin pour la Pêche et la Protection du Milieu Aquatique"* in 33a, rue de la Tour - 67200 STRASBOURG-KOENIGSHOFFEN, Tel. 0033 03 88 10 52 20.

Zum Thema Gewässer kann ich nicht so viel sagen, da ich meistens im Strassburger Hafen oder im Jachthafen Offendorf angle. Die meisten Baggerseen in Grenznähe sind von den dortigen Angelvereinen gepachtet und Eingezäunt und man muss im Verein Mitglied werden um dort angeln zu dürfen.
Wie es weiter im Landesinnern aussieht habe ich noch nicht erforscht|kopfkrat.
In den Vogesen gibt es jedenfalls erstklassige Forellengewässer.

An Fischarten ist fast alles vorhanden, von sämtlichen Weissfischen über Karpfen, Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Rapfen bis Waller.

Ach, noch was: Nachtangeln ist nur an genz wenigen Plätzen zum Karpfenangeln erlaubt.

Ich hoffe ich konnt dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## don_king (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angelsee in Frankreich (Straßburg und Umgebung) gesucht*

Noch was: Wenn ihr verheiratet seid und einer kauft die Jahreskarte kostet die zweite Karte für den Ehepartne nur 7€.


----------

